# Tempestade no mar 19/01/2013



## Jorge_scp (19 Jan 2013 às 19:07)

Não resisiti e tive de dar um salto ao mar para ver como estava. Registo da ondulação em Sines:





Partilho aqui umas fotos do Cabo Raso e da Boca do Inferno:


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 19:35)

Excelentes registos Jorge_scp.

Obrigado pela partilha.



------------------

Na página do facebook do meteoPT.com, o Bruno Ivo R. Silva também publicou um vídeo da agitação marítima desta tarde na Boca do Inferno.

Fica o link!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2013 às 10:10)

Já agora, aproveito o tópico para colocar um video existente no youtube, com a ondulação em Sagres no passado Sábado. Sabendo da altura das arribas em Sagres, não deixa de ser impressionante ver até onde a rebentação das ondas chegava e até onde o vento levava a espuma/água da rebentação também:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXV-y1ym1Is"]Temporal - Sagres - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2013 às 13:09)

*Linha de Cascais*

*19-01-13*








Fonte


----------

